# Where is the Tracking Number from RealHotStuff?



## AquaX101 (Jan 24, 2015)

I ordered my gateway 5 minutes ago, I used USPS Priority for shipping, is the order number the tracking number? (I entered the order number into the usps tracking website and it said there were "duplicates")


----------



## nicklesminer (Jan 24, 2015)

You know its going to take some time before you get a tracking number right? They aren't instant. With it being saturday, its very likely you wouldn't receive one till it ships out on Monday.


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 24, 2015)

I ordered from them Friday in the morning and got a tracking number in an email a few hours later.. give them some time


----------



## harveychan (Jan 24, 2015)

I ordered my gateways from them. they are legit.


----------



## Simon Riley (Jan 24, 2015)

"Patience is a virtue"

-Unknown


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 25, 2015)

How long did it them to ship it once you guys completed the order? How long till it was actually delivered? Especially interested in west coast buyers.


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 25, 2015)

when i order from them, i get the itrem in 2 business days.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 25, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> I'm in mexico and I ordered on january 7, it still has not arrived as of jan 24. It has gone through the final sort center though, and may even be here by now.


Thanks for the input. Is that normal? I know Mexico is considered international shipping but 17+ days still sound like a lot of time...


----------



## Ralph1611 (Jan 25, 2015)

I ordered Friday Morning and getting it Monday...   VERY FAST!!!

As a Sky3ds fan..... it will be VERY interesting to get this Gateway 3DS card($58 Real Hot Stuff ) and see what all the fuss is about. I dont be using it much, its just on a back up system no one in this house cares about since we all have n3ds' now.

If by some MIRACLE they find out how to exploit the n3ds ill still stand back and watch using Sky3ds to see if it bricks any consoles....

Then again.... DSTWO+ was supposed to be out February...


----------



## tbb043 (Jan 25, 2015)

I suspect the Mexican one took longer because of customs. If you order from the US realhotstuff (instead of their HK site), and you're in the US, it should come within whatever timeframe they gave you for whatever shipping you paid for. Pay more, get it faster.

It certainly didn't take anywhere near 17 days for me, and I always get the cheapest shipping.


----------



## harveychan (Jan 25, 2015)

took about 5 days. USA ALABAMA.


----------



## daxtsu (Jan 25, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> How long did it them to ship it once you guys completed the order? How long till it was actually delivered? Especially interested in west coast buyers.


 

My Gateway came in 3 business days. I'm in Ohio, and they're in New Jersey. USPS is just slow.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 25, 2015)

daxtsu said:


> My Gateway came in 3 business days. I'm in Ohio, and they're in New Jersey. USPS is just slow.



Did you choose the cheapest shipping method?


----------



## daxtsu (Jan 25, 2015)

I went to USPS first-class but it was only like a dollar more iirc, so there was no reason not to.


----------



## Costello (Jan 25, 2015)

please make sure you post in the right section!
this thread is (almost) totally unrelated to the you posted in.
this is like the 50th thread I move this week


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

I I have taked a order in 23 January still no new. I send them a message about they changed APT# to address2. Since I live in a appartment.

edit : still no message from them.. I hope they dont ship it without the apt#...

Then what happen if they forget to app Apt#2.
I guess they only respond in the week.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 25, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> I I have taked a order in 23 January still no new. I send them a message about they changed APT# to address2. Since I live in a appartment.
> 
> edit : still no message from them.. I hope they dont ship it without the apt#...
> 
> ...



I don't like that either. I emailed them yesterday to check the response time and still nothing. I guess I'll stick with usar4.com after all. It would cost me more but at least there's a customer service behind the website


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 25, 2015)

Nuxx20 said:


> I don't like that either. I emailed them yesterday to check the response time and still nothing. I guess I'll stick with usar4.com after all. It would cost me more but at least there's a customer service behind the website


 
Maybe they just talk in the week.

They said in the term and condition

: Shipping Time -- Most orders received before 12:00PM will ship the same day, provided that the product ordered is in stock. Most orders received after 12:00 PM will ship the next business day. Orders are not processed or shipped on Saturday or Sunday, except by prior arrangement.


----------



## Nuxx20 (Jan 25, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Maybe they just talk in the week.
> 
> They said in the term and condition
> 
> : Shipping Time -- Most orders received before 12:00PM will ship the same day, provided that the product ordered is in stock. Most orders received after 12:00 PM will ship the next business day. Orders are not processed or shipped on Saturday or Sunday, except by prior arrangement.


Didn't see this. Thanks


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Can't find gateway on realhotstuff anymore, hopefully I will get mine because I ordered mine yesterday, I chose USPS Priority


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

Now there's no ds or 3ds flashcarts on realhotstuff... I'm really hoping that I get my gateway...


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> Now there's no ds or 3ds flashcarts on realhotstuff... I'm really hoping that I get my gateway...


 
Same for me..

We should have buy from them before. Do you think they will send our order to the Hong Kong Service?
realhotstuff.hk


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Same for me..
> 
> We should have buy from them before. Do you think they will send our order to the Hong Kong Service?
> realhotstuff.hk


 
Did you get your tracking number from them?


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> Did you get your tracking number from them?


 
No since I order 18h. They only do Order in 12h and in the week.


----------



## sychotix (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> Same for me..
> 
> We should have buy from them before. Do you think they will send our order to the Hong Kong Service?
> realhotstuff.hk


 
No, because the order has already gone through. Their flashcarts likely did not just suddenly disappear. They just aren't allowed to sell any more for some reason. Someone mentioned that it was because of paypal no longer allowing the selling of flashcarts. Everything that they haven't sold already will probably be shipped over there though.


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

sychotix said:


> No, because the order has already gone through. Their flashcarts likely did not just suddenly disappear. They just aren't allowed to sell any more for some reason. Someone mentioned that it was because of paypal no longer allowing the selling of flashcarts. Everything that they haven't sold already will probably be shipped over there though.


 
They dont use Paypal RHS isn't it ?


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 26, 2015)

xdrako23x said:


> They dont use Paypal RHS isn't it ?


 
Well, they aren't selling flashcarts anymore and I haven't gotten a refund for my gateway yet


----------



## xdrako23x (Jan 26, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> Well, they aren't selling flashcarts anymore and I haven't gotten a refund for my gateway yet


 
Same but got a message for a refund in the end of the week


----------

